# Create and setting up Virtual Network Card with TOR.



## RandomUser (May 17, 2017)

I want to create Virtual network card with TOR. I install and 'configure' tor, who's working at 127.0.0.1:9050, and translate it via polipo to HTTP proxy, at 127.0.0.1:8113.

Any idea, how to create and configure Virtual Network Card? Needed is add another gateaway for TOR, and force using it by new Network Card. How to do it?


```
ifconfig vlan create
ifconfig vlan0 ether 55:AB:0B:B5:D9:32
```


----------



## SirDice (May 17, 2017)

Why? What are you trying to achieve?

Note, the vlan(4) interfaces are for setting up VLANs. They're not "virtual network cards".


----------



## RandomUser (May 19, 2017)

So, maybe alias0 on em0 and adding gateway?

For TOR tunnel, and in future for home router (some HP accespoint) with this scheme: https://body0r.files.wordpress.com/2009/06/squidprivtor.png

Privproxy = polipo
squid3 = squid

Examples config:

https://body0r.wordpress.com/2009/06/24/tor-privoxy-squid-a-little-howto/

http://wiki.vpsget.com/index.php/Squid+Privoxy+Tor


----------



## Maxiu (Sep 2, 2017)

Uping.

I have 44 tor instances on one alias mixed via squid. Now how to tunneling all network connection outgoing from VirtualBox via this alias?


----------

